# Eheim pro 3 2075, this part broke, what does it do? anyone know?



## Steve002 (Feb 7, 2014)

It is a float valve that works as a one way valve as you say to prevent the water from backing down the outlet tube. On the 2080 I think there is a priming button that it works in conjunction with, but I don't think the 2075 has one of those. Either way it is not a critical part as none of the lower numbered units even have one.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

tyvm


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

It does keep the water from running back like a check valve. If you have no problem getting flow started after cleaning, you most likely can go without it.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I actually removed it from both my 2076 and 2075. Seemed like it might cut into the flow a bit.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah it does cut flow. With it out I am getting much better flow and no noisy clicking / rattling noise.


----------

